# Why the cows didn't come home...



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2014)

We have all heard (and probably used) the old phrase "until the cows come home"; but until now, no one knew why the cows were so long in managing to come home, and they weren't telling us where they were, or what they were doing.
Well, here it is at last...... why the cows didn't come home, and what they were doing:


----------



## Ina (May 14, 2014)

And they call cows dumb critters!! :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

My mother always used that expression, lol!  Cute video HFL!  Nothing like a contented cow. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

*Moo-d Music: Do Cows Really Prefer Slow Jams?*

[h=1]Moo-d Music: Do Cows Really Prefer Slow Jams?[/h]http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...ret-life-of-cows-part-deux-milking-mood-music


----------



## Raven (May 15, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> We have all heard (and probably used) the old phrase "until the cows come home"; but until now, no one knew why the cows were so long in managing to come home, and they weren't telling us where they were, or what they were doing.
> Well, here it is at last...... why the cows didn't come home, and what they were doing:
> 
> http://youtu.be/nTQD7imxd8o





Remarkable!  The cows loved the concert and it was free.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 15, 2014)

aww and I just ate meat - now I feel awful!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 15, 2014)

When I had a milk cow, I used to have a small portable radio out in the barn, and I would usually turn that on so Cow Patty had nice music to listen to when I was milking her. Since cows give more milk as they relax, I think that is probably at least made it easier and faster to milk her when I had the music turned on than when I didn't have the radio out there. I don't think that she actually gave any more milk than otherwise, but she did seem to enjoy the music. 
I remember playing my little portable radio out in the horse stall when I was out there brushing my pony as a kid, and Dandy seemed to enjoy the music as he munched his hay and got his mane and tail brushed out; so I think that most animals seem to enjoy music. At least when it is a soothing, easy-listening kind of music; probably not so much if it were rap or something more modern day. 
We used to have the band playing when we rode in the parades, or the Grand Entry at the fair or rodeo, and that seemed to inspire the horses to show off, too.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

Here's a song dedicated to Cow Patti....and it's a Dandy!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 15, 2014)

Meanderer, I SO remember that song ! ! It has been forever since I have heard it; and it is still just as hilarious as it ever was. Thank you ever so much for finding my "Cow Patti" song and posting it so that everyone else on the forum can also laugh and enjoy it. I think I about always thought of that song when I went out and called "Cowwww Paatttyyy" and watched her come strolling across the pasture to be milked and put away for the night.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Ina (May 15, 2014)

Meanderer, That was hilarious! I've never heard it before. :lofl:


----------



## Phantom (May 16, 2014)

https://www.verybestbaking.com/Articles/From-Contented-Cows-to-CARNATION.aspx

FROM CONTENTED COWS™ 


In 1907, the public was first introduced to the promotional phrase, "CARNATION® Condensed Milk, the Milk FROM CONTENTED COWS™." This slogan referred to the higher quality of milk that came from the happy cows grazing in the lush lands of the Pacific Northwest. CARNATION® used this slogan for decades, and it even spawned a radio variety program entitled "The Contented Hour," which featured entertainers such as Dinah Shore, Jane Powell and Burns and Allen.
CARNATION® Farm still sits 45 minutes outside of Seattle. In the Summer of 2008, it became the site for Camp Korey, serving seriously ill children free of charge with approximately 10 week-long, intensive camps during the summer months. For the rest of the year, a full complement of educational and interactive programming is held for the support groups and the scientific and medical communities serving ill children. Visitwww.CampKorey.org for more information.


----------

